# ...



## hObOmOnk (Feb 6, 2007)

...


----------



## justinwdemoss (Jun 22, 2010)

HoboMonk,

Here is another similar site. I have gotten shop cabinets, and some hardwood, but you have to be very selective. Currently, I am thinking of installing some lighting that they have for $5 a flouresent fixture. Its in Northside,

http://www.buildingvalue-cincy.org/

Justin in Loveland


----------



## hObOmOnk (Feb 6, 2007)

Justin,

Thanks for the heads up.
I'll check them out in the near future.


----------

